# how many of u feel that Adlabs,PVRs,INOXs are too costly ?



## reddragon (Jul 22, 2007)

ok  they provide a good service----  very clean halls , good screens , good sound systems and as you are buying a costly ticket you FEEL that you are getting somthing good and this thing runs inside ur mind .....everythings fine until oneday u feel that they are taking too much ?

if u go to some good old halls like New excesior, 
New Empire, Eros , regal , Globe , Lighthouse , nandan ( that too is a multiplex but there are some BUTs )
u can also find  good ambience and good sound .

Nowadays good films specially english hits only comes to multiplexes . we cannot see english movies by spending Rs 20-30 . 

the result is good halls like Sterlings are divided into smalls screens bad multiplexes .

huh  ....


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

I feel that the 100 to 150 bucks you pay for the tickets at inox or pvr or adlabs or esquare are worth it.. 
-Advanced booking through diff means
-Clean halls, proper A/c (most local theatres either don't switch on them or they switch it off after half hour)
-No black tickets

And most of these have diff ticket options.. so a sunday morning show costs typically less (60 to 80 bucks) and so on.. And the movie watching experience is absolutely great in these halls.
Anyways, watching movies in a normal theatre nowadyas costs around 30rs in a type-b city.. In metros I think you can't watch any movie for 20 to 30 rs, unless you have no probs sitting in the first row..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2007)

not only the tickets but also the other - popcorn, coke nd other costs r too high.. I mean 100 bucks shd be enuf 4 a movie + snacks.. But these ppl loot us like nything..


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 22, 2007)

Snacks and other eatables are way tooo costly yaar.. thats the downside.. 
but 150 rs for the movie.. I feel its worth spending that..


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jul 22, 2007)

yep.. 150 is worth it,man


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 22, 2007)

Hall ticket is worth it, but the food items cost a lot. Rs 60 for small popcorn & 400 ml Pepsi  pure loot hai


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 22, 2007)

You people say Rs.150 is more???????????????????
Find out the cost of PVR Gold Class ticket in bangalore.You will be shocked!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 22, 2007)

^^100-150 is ok.. Btw find out the rate of a cinemax red lounge ticket..


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 22, 2007)

Cost of one PVR Gold Class ticket starts @Rs.450!!!!!!(that is the starting price)


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 22, 2007)

Guys, this is business and it's growing as the spending power of the people are growing. Why do you think all this wasn't there about 5-10 years back? That's because people didn't have money to spent then and if they ran things with such high prices, then they would go bankrupt.

If you think it's high, then don't go. Simple as that! I also agree about the snacks part but that again is business, they know you can't go anywhere else and buy, hence they know whatever price it may be, people will buy food as such a proposterous price! 

Look at the bright side, you get good seats, anytime booking, anywhere ticket delivery, good ambience, good ticketing system(no black) and professional environment. When you see all this, money takes a back seat and that basic human psychology and that same basic instinct is being used to gain business whether you like it or not! So, in short like every other advert and marketing, we are just falling preys to sharp business mind, so stop complaining and get to your senses.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 22, 2007)

Quite frankly I would rather prefer my single screen cinema compared to these over-hyped multiplexes.I have been to everyone of these cinema's except for IMAX Adlabs dome screen in Wadala.My biggest cribbing is about the screen size.Not sure whats the actual measure of these mutiplex cinema's screens are but can tell you this much,it's way smaller compared to their dedicated single screen counterparts.Rates are off the roof & quite understandable considering the amount of dough spent on bringing up these projects.

Food & beverages have always been a laughing stock as far as pricing was concerned.They are literally double the rates.That is something which I can't say "Paying the premium is justified." Having 15-20 bucks for 2 pea-sized samosa's is not something which I consider is fair enough.

My biggest disappointment was when I had been to 24 Karat multiplex is Jogeshwari to watch X-Men 3.Being a THX certified cinema,I was hoping the sound quality to be out of this world as I had heard great tales about it.Hopes fizzled when I sat down & watched in horror the small screen size & to add to the insult was the movie being reduced to 45mm with black border being displayed sideways.Added bonus,THX sound was the same as normal sound of any given cinema.Heck I have heard better sound than that on an Onkyo home theater showroom. So this was not something which I feel was worth paying Rs.120.


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah 

i guess that some times the movie hall doesnt deliver what we want i mean THX certified yet lame sounds !!

well food is also costly sometimes ( a cup of boiled american corns 50 bucks !!! ) agrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhh


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2007)

i got an onkyo....i dont need to goto a theater..

its been 7 yrs the last time i visted theater !!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2007)

In my town there are no multiplex but theaters are here for us. 

The cheapest ticket is for 20 Rupees and the Balcony is for 50 ruppees (Still seems expensive.).

The Popcorn and Cold Drink we can get in there cost 1.5X of original price in market.

Still we dont have much option here... There are only 3 theaters here..
(Actually 4, but 1 always shows semi-p0rn movies.)


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

same as for quiz-master.no multiplexes.only 6 theatres in my town.few are A/C.and only runs regional lang films mostly and hardly any hindi films came here.but English films releases too!.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 31, 2007)

till now in my life i would hav gone to a cinema hall for only 5 times. out of there 4 are in recent 2years.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 31, 2007)

instead buy a DVD , u can watch as many times as u want


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 31, 2007)

Here in lko , Morning Show ticket = rs 50 n 1 hot dog(in multiplex) = rs 55 

talk about fair pricing


----------



## 24online (Jul 31, 2007)

also Fun republic and other local multiplex tickets r also expensive... Rs. 120 to Rs. 150...  and pop corn(only small box) for rs. 25-30 each... it is not fare.... so i only watch good movies by reading rediff+tv review...otherwise net//cable tv jindabad.....
fair price for common ppl of india:
ticket price Rs. 50-60 
popcorn/soft-drink rs. 15


just make cal. if u download from net....and see at home....buy only multi region and muti coded player only...if have home theater , it rocks.. 

approx. :800 Mb
speed: 256 kbps//2 mbps 
time: avg 7 hrs.//2 hrs (max.)
price: rs. 5 max. (if u download from cybercafe then Rs. rs.15/hr = Rs. 105)
dvd: rs. 25  max.
write if u dont have dvd writer: rs. 30
pop corn+drink = rs. 50 max.
others Mis.= Rs. 50

so whole family can watch at max. Rs. 260.....but if u have most of  some services/util. at home, min. Rs.50 

just fun..... 

i think other countries like us,uk have like 4 to 24 mbps connection, can save much.... but they prefer buying dvds as they have very cheap subscription schemes....and also wide screen dvd print...after all they r developed countries...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 31, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> fair price for common ppl of india:
> ticket price Rs. 50-60
> popcorn/*cock* rs. 15


 i think that's *coke*


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

^lol :d


----------



## spironox (Aug 2, 2007)

hahah great one man  and the price tag is some what funny even 15 bucks seems desperate


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't think buying/spending power of India increased. its just that the showoff power is growing. People don't want to be behind in rat race. Multiplexes are too expensive!! I have stopped going to cinemas nearly..only 1 or 2 times a year and that too after waiting for response after 2-3 weeks. And once inside, I never buy anything to eat...restraining oneself to save is better.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 2, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I don't think buying/spending power of India increased. its just that the showoff power is growing. People don't want to be behind in rat race. Multiplexes are too expensive!! I have stopped going to cinemas nearly..only 1 or 2 times a year and that too after waiting for response after 2-3 weeks. And once inside, I never buy anything to eat...restraining oneself to save is better.


 
It doesn't mean that only if your spending power increases, that the entire Indian spending power will increase. It's a fact mate, the spending power has certainly increased with the boom in the BPO and software sector. No doubt to that!!


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Aug 3, 2007)

i  go  every month  ..  as all  of  my  frd go  i  too  have to  go or  i  fell  insulted and they  say  kanjoss  ..  i  know  in  50  rs  u  get  a pirated cd and  u  can  watch  it in my plasma tv  .. and then  sell  it at 30 rs  .. kk  still  i think  many  scene  r  beeing  del  ..  so  its beeter  to  read the reviews  then  old the waste the money


----------



## mak1012 (Aug 3, 2007)

Old theaters are much more better....150 bucks not too much but what u get after that 60-100 popcorn and u pay 500% more for coke.. and they show movie in a home theater 

old theaters rock i really now miss   old sterling i have seen so many movies in that...now i cant afford that... if movie is good then its good nahi to paise pani me doob jate hai.


----------



## faraaz (Aug 3, 2007)

He is looting and there is nothing you can do about it.

To add insult to injury, not only do you pay through your nose, but getting tickets is nigh impossible because of the huge rush. And they have really irritating advance booking system...

Ah well...internet zindabad!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Aug 3, 2007)

see.....trend is such that ..people think, along with watching a movie, they get to kill time......these hav got a buzzword *" hangout places"* .....
this attracts people into these wormholes.....one place to shop, wander, movie, eat......
whether costly or not.....they get to loot us easily.......


----------



## spironox (Aug 4, 2007)

are yaaro there is noting bad as long as u dont have to shell out big $ ..but u know the lifestyle ka keeda has got into almost all young and restless not to mention those bunch of auntiees and uncles ... who regularly hang out 

gals find it a most aluring place to show off .. yeah that low waist jeans style and guys mainly ( read many of them ) are into the mall movie than the actual movie ...some of them, even give a free full fledged escort services to gals carvans! 

oh yeah i forgot the mall walking group!! even if u didnt notice they might caught hold of the odd shoes that u are wearing  "#@$&& "

cant understand whats in mall .. if u question them and ask or rather confromt them they would say "hey man get a life !! " ... errrk like life cease to exist outside the mall

these malls have killed the theater culture its now a shopping feasta for many


----------

